# Police Officer Andrew Garton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Andrew Garton*

Hawthorne Police Department, California

End of Watch: Thursday, May 26, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 44
Tour of Duty: 7 years, 6 months
Badge Number: 333

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident
Date of Incident: May 26, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Police Officer Andrew Garton was killed in a motorcycle accident while providing a funeral escort through Torrance, California.

Several agencies were involved with escorting the funeral of a Manhattan Beach police officer. Officer Garton's motorcycle collided with an El Segundo Police Department motor unit at the intersection of 227th Street and Hawthorne Boulevard. The collision threw Officer Garton into the path of an oncoming vehicle. The El Segundo police officer was also seriously injured. Both officers were transported to Harbor-UCLA Medical Center where Officer Garton succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Garton had served with the Hawthorne Police Department for 7.5 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Hawthorne Police Department
12501 S Hawthorne Blvd
Hawthorne, CA 90250

Phone: (310) 349-2700


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace sir


----------

